# The Bollocks - a King Midas



## jubal81 (Jun 5, 2020)

Found this one almost ridiculously dark. Changed C3 to 10n and C4 to 680n and it really opened up. Rock'n'Roll machine. 

Reverse etched faceplate and PPCB relay switching (really impressive - no clicks). Used a momentary switch marketed to DIY vape builders. We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 5, 2020)

What a cool front panel!  Nice build, good mods.


----------



## Barry (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

Very nice! Are those smd electrolytics instead of through hole? Interested to see how that switch hods up. Where did you source that please?


----------



## music6000 (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep, Really Cool Build!


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 6, 2020)

cooder said:


> Very nice! Are those smd electrolytics instead of through hole? Interested to see how that switch hods up. Where did you source that please?



They're through hole aluminum organic polymer (no liquid inside and extremely low ESR - LINK).
Got the switch from eBay (LINK).


----------



## Mcknib (Jun 6, 2020)

That's a great looking and well named build it's defo the dog's dangly bits

The switch looks sharp very nice


----------



## crashguitar (Jun 6, 2020)

That switch looks really interesting. Please keep us updated on how it holds up.


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> They're through hole aluminum organic polymer (no liquid inside and extremely low ESR - LINK).
> Got the switch from eBay (LINK).


Thanks for that! So just checking the data sheet the low ESR seems to be the draw card, life expectancy is still similar to the normal electros or am I missing something?


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 6, 2020)

cooder said:


> Thanks for that! So just checking the data sheet the low ESR seems to be the draw card, life expectancy is still similar to the normal electros or am I missing something?



It's life expectancy is at 2,000 hours at 105C and at rated voltage. At 9V and room temperature, it shouldn't ever wear out. Mouser had a video up a few years ago I can't find now explaining that. No liquid to expand, contract or dry out. I'm sure most would say it's not worth the extra cost, but I like 'em.


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> It's life expectancy is at 2,000 hours at 105C and at rated voltage. At 9V and room temperature, it shouldn't ever wear out. Mouser had a video up a few years ago I can't find now explaining that. No liquid to expand, contract or dry out. I'm sure most would say it's not worth the extra cost, but I like 'em.


Cheers, I thought the concept of 'no liquid to possibly dry out' should make them more long lasting under normal conditions. Makes sense and I might get into them as well, sounds sensible.
As for low ESR, is there certain places in stompbox circuits where it's more important than others or is it generally a goodie? Just wondering if you would know (or anyone else...).


----------



## jubal81 (Jun 6, 2020)

cooder said:


> Cheers, I thought the concept of 'no liquid to possibly dry out' should make them more long lasting under normal conditions. Makes sense and I might get into them as well, sounds sensible.
> As for low ESR, is there certain places in stompbox circuits where it's more important than others or is it generally a goodie? Just wondering if you would know (or anyone else...).



Could be missing something, but I can't think of any situation where you'd benefit from higher ESR.


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Could be missing something, but I can't think of any situation where you'd benefit from higher ESR.


Cheers. I should have asked clearer: are there certain places where low ESR is more critical than in other areas of circuit?


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jun 6, 2020)

cooder said:


> Very nice! Are those smd electrolytics instead of through hole? Interested to see how that switch hods up. Where did you source that please?


Y’all seent these?





						Footswitch - Lehle, SPST, Momentary, Soft Click, Long Life | Antique Electronic Supply
					

The LEHLE SWITCH BTN is a momentary foot switch. It is housed in an M12 threaded enclosure made of stainless steel. Thanks to the gold plated contact material its life span is at least one million switching cycles electrically and mechanically. Hardware included.




					www.tubesandmore.com


----------



## cooder (Jun 6, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Y’all seent these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very swish foot switch with a price tag... nice though.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 7, 2020)

cooder said:


> Cheers. I should have asked clearer: are there certain places where low ESR is more critical than in other areas of circuit?



Low ESR is beneficial when the capacitor is used as a power filter, particularly in the presence of a switching converter like the charge pumps we use in some pedals.  Low ESR makes them better filters and there is less power loss.  One must also take ESL into account.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 7, 2020)

jubal81 said:


> Could be missing something, but I can't think of any situation where you'd benefit from higher ESR.



I am aware of some situations where the circuit designer depended on ESR for proper circuit operation.  It's sloppy design practice because ESR is highly variable.


----------

